# Homemade Tracer Ammo



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

Anyone ever made any?


----------



## JayTray (Jan 8, 2011)

Does PVC and a bottle rocket count?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I still want to know how you would even attempt to make any


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Pretty basic stuff, a pellet of clay like phosphorous compound (similar to a match head) is placed in a drilled out hollow on the base of a bullet. It is allowed to either air dry, or baked, and then the bullet is loaded into a round like any other. You could probably wet grind wooden match heads with a mortar and pestal and use that. But why would you want to make it when you can easily buy surplus tracer ammo in pretty much any calber.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I was just thinking it might be cheaper to make than buy.


----------

